# Colt King Cobra Not Worthy?



## Bullseye

Im a semi auto guy myself, own several , But only own one revolver, a 1986 King Cobra 6" SS. (EDIT) Now two with a recently purchased Ruger GP100 6" SS. The King Cobra is really a very accurate shooter and still in almost new condition. I have only put a few hundred rounds thru it over the years if that. I dont ever see much on the King Cobra, No threads, no postings, no one asking advise on them, no nothing. was it not a very popular revolver? not many sold, not many problems, or a bit of all the above.


----------



## Bob Wright

*King Cobra*

The Colt King Cobra was the last of the line for Colt revolvers. It, as you say, was a good, accurate, and rugged revolver.

However, it lacked the fine touches of previous Colts, which make them so much more desirable. Not sure about all the features, or lack thereof, but I think the hammers was sintered metal, maybe the trigger, too.

In short, it just lacked the deep bluing, hand fitting, forgings that made Colt revolvers top of the line.

But, it takes a back seat to none in utility.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

Bob's 100% right on a good rugged gun. It will not bring the high dollars of some of the other models. Good luck with it.


----------



## CoastieN70

I just sold a King Cobra in the condition you describe for $750. They are going up in value and as stated they are good solid guns. I'd hang on to it, thare aren't that many out there and Colt double action revolvers are starting to command some big prices because there is only a finite number of them and Colt has no plans to make more at this time...


----------



## bimmerbill

My only revolver is also a Colt King Cobra, .357, 6" bright stainess finish. Great gun to shoot, very accurate too!


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

I would definitely hold on to it. Prices are starting to spike on them now........:smt033


----------



## Borderline Bob

*Colt King Cobras*

I'm puzzled by any of the negatives regarding the King Cobra. I've had a couple Pythons for years and, yeah, they're "Cadillacs," but have no real utility over a Ruger GP100. I think the supposed better accuracy of the Python over the KC counts only for bullseye shooters.

I've had two King Cobras, one a stainless with a 4-inch barrel. Locked up like an Anaconda, and I haven't heard anyone complain about them. Accuracy equaled my 4-inch Python. Finnish was blah, but that's stainless.

The second KC was blue, with a 6-inch barrel. The metal work is flawless, with ripple-free flats and curves on the barrel - the equal of any Colt I've ever seen, and a deep blue the equal of my Python. Locks up like the Anaconda. "Sintered hammer and trigger"? So what? I don't see that this makes any difference in accuracy or utility, and if it makes the Anaconda/Python feel and utiltiy more affordable, I'll take it.

Even without the cut-outs on the top ramp, the KC has a profile that brings "ooos" and "ahhhs" at the range. Single-action let-off is to die for, and the double-action is worlds better than any S&W or Ruger I've ever tried. Is it equal to the Python DA? I'd let you judge, but ONLY if you agreed to try it blindfolded.

Don't like yours? I'll buy if for $300 (blue; $250 stainless). How much you wanna bet no one takes me up on that?

BB
Say not "I know," so much as "I wonder."


----------



## bac1023

Borderline Bob said:


> Even without the cut-outs on the top ramp, the KC has a profile that brings "ooos" and "ahhhs" at the range. Single-action let-off is to die for, and the double-action is worlds better than any S&W or Ruger I've ever tried. Is it equal to the Python DA? I'd let you judge, but ONLY if you agreed to try it blindfolded.


I have one King Cobra and four Pythons. I gaurentee you I can tell the difference in the two blindfolded. I like my KC, but its no Python.

I think the KC looks and shoots great and I like it quite a bit. I just like Pythons more. I a big Colt revolver fan and have a couple more as well.


----------



## Borderline Bob

*KC vs Python*

Truth about Colt is, their production quality varies wildly.
My first Anaconda had a magnificent trigger. Also very accurate.
Second one had a terrible trigger. Creepy, gritty, stacked. Accuracy was fine, though.

My KC is blue, and maybe that makes a difference. Put it in one hand, Python in the other, and I can't tell the difference in triggers.

Their Government Models vary a lot, too. My WW-II and Series 70 are wonderful. I had an 80 Series that sucked. 1991's are hit or miss, too.

Borderline Bob
Say no so much "I know," as "I wonder."


----------



## texgunner

I have a 6" SS King Cobra and it's a fine revolver. DA and SA trigger pull is just as good as any out of the box S&W. It is also accurate to boot. I paid $550.00 for it two years ago.

Tex


----------



## florida1098

recently purchased a KC at my local dealer. It appears almost new. I've been carrying and shooting revolvers for the past 25 yrs as an LEO. My first time shooting the colt I was wondering if it was broken and I should stop. Took it to the range guy at the facility and he said it was perfectly tuned. Just "colts are a bit quirky". 
I need no defensive revolver that is Quirky. There is no charm in that for me. I am trading it in on any S&W new post lock the dealer will give me. 
Collecting is not something I enjoy, as most collections never become fruitful except to heirs, and then they are trade for wedding china.
I wish I saw the love that some have for their safe queens, but then I wonder is it an obsession I would really desire to have one of everything that is posted on these forums. 
probably not.
If you can not use and enjoy it for it's intended purpose, it is useless and makes you a slave to your collection. 
Guns need to be shot, Guns need to perform flawless


----------



## bac1023

I love my KC. Here it is with my Diamondback, Anaconda, and five Pythons. The King Cobra is a great revolver, but it doesn't compare with the Python, in my opinion.


----------



## Bullseye

Beautiful collection of revolvers Bac1023, good photo.


----------

